# Blinds



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

With the conditions prime this year along the midle coast I think I am going to do most of my hunting down there. I dont have a boat blind, so I am going to build a blind down there. I have hunted alot down there in the past and I know some good spots with no blinds there and I dont want to have to stand out in the water this year.

So my question is how can I keep people out of my blind? If I build it I dont want anyone else to try and hunt it a weekend that I will be down there. Can you lock them, paint them with purple paint, etc.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## dedduk (Jun 18, 2007)

Purple paint and hang no tesspassing sign on it. By law, no one can enter if you do that.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Fish On!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

dedduk said:


> Purple paint and hang no tesspassing sign on it. By law, no one can enter if you do that.


That's not even remotely true.

If it's on public land that you build it then it's public property. Best thing to do is build something that you can bring in with you and take out when you're done. Also maybe leave your decoys out there overnight so if someone comes in the morning they see the spread already out and should go away, but then you run the risk of some low life running off with your dekes.


----------



## HiTek Redneck (Jan 18, 2007)

From what I was told by the game wardens down here in Matagorda, it's first come first served. It doesn't matter who built the blind.


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

By law anyone can hunt it&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. first come first serve&#8230;&#8230;. I have a few in Rockport and have never had a big problem with it. The times when there were hunters in my blind, I have just asked them to clean it and take care of it.


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

justletmein said:


> That's not even remotely true.
> 
> If it's on public land that you build it then it's public property. Best thing to do is build something that you can bring in with you and take out when you're done. Also maybe leave your decoys out there overnight so if someone comes in the morning they see the spread already out and should go away, but then you run the risk of some low life running off with your dekes.


If I pay for the lumber, then it is mine. My wood, stay off. I think I am going to lock it, put a no trespassing sign with my name on it, and maybe paint a little bit of the door purple.

Is there anything else yall think that I can do...maybe some traps or something?? Like a fall away bench.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

well I guess you could lock it but i have heard people will shoot the locks off. If you are really that worried about it maybe just take the bench out and hope the people didn't bring chairs because they won't kneel down the whole time.


----------



## choupique (Apr 3, 2006)

dukslayr said:


> With the conditions prime this year along the midle coast I think I am going to do most of my hunting down there. I dont have a boat blind, so I am going to build a blind down there. I have hunted alot down there in the past and I know some good spots with no blinds there and I dont want to have to stand out in the water this year.
> 
> So my question is how can I keep people out of my blind? If I build it I dont want anyone else to try and hunt it a weekend that I will be down there. Can you lock them, paint them with purple paint, etc.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


OH look!!!!!!!!!!!! Another Rufuge guy trying to get people to take the bait!!!:help:


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

choupique said:


> OH look!!!!!!!!!!!! Another Rufuge guy trying to get people to take the bait!!!:help:


I asked an honest question...if think that I am joking please PM me instead of throwing my thread off topic.

Thanks.

Fishaholic,

I guess I could take the bench, but that would be a pain each time.

There has got to be a better way.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

dukslayr said:


> If I pay for the lumber, then it is mine. My wood, stay off. I think I am going to lock it, put a no trespassing sign with my name on it, and maybe paint a little bit of the door purple.
> 
> Is there anything else yall think that I can do...maybe some traps or something?? Like a fall away bench.


OK I see you're just trolling then I guess I fell for it. Hey I'm gonna build a house down there on Matagorda Island, paint it purple and put a lock on it and yall better stay away!


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

justletmein said:


> OK I see you're just trolling then I guess I fell for it. Hey I'm gonna build a house down there on Matagorda Island, paint it purple and put a lock on it and yall better stay away!


Just,

I understand where you are coming from. I honestly want input on this. But I have had guides say that it was their blind and I have had to get out before. Did I not have to?


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

In the eye of the law you don't have to get out. Whether your conscious directs you to stay or go is the question.


----------



## dedduk (Jun 18, 2007)

If the owner of the blind catches you in his/her blind, I'd hate to be in your shoes. That is tresspassing. In Texas, tresspassing w/a firearm is a felony. Id stay out of other folks blind if I were you as I expect people not to enter my blind or the area around it.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

I always figured it was better for people to sit in the blind than sit right outside of it. From my experience I wouldn't build anything that nice if your that worried about it. PUBLIC WATER = PUBLIC BLIND........ You find someone else hunting your spot and cause a scence I will just about promise you the next time you go out to hunt the blind will be destroyed. I try to only hunt public waters durring the week, on weekends I hunt private land or I just don't go. Just my 2cents Good Luck


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

millertym_1978 said:


> I always figured it was better for people to sit in the blind than sit right outside of it. From my experience I wouldn't build anything that nice if your that worried about it. PUBLIC WATER = PUBLIC BLIND........ You find someone else hunting your spot and cause a scence I will just about promise you the next time you go out to hunt the blind will be destroyed. I try to only hunt public waters durring the week, on weekends I hunt private land or I just don't go. Just my 2cents Good Luck


Why do some outfitter have tags on their blinds...property of .....Outfitters.

Why can guides have blinds that nobody else can hunt, but I cant?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

dukslayr said:


> Why do some outfitter have tags on their blinds...property of .....Outfitters.
> 
> Why can guides have blinds that nobody else can hunt, but I cant?


Because those are MY blinds so stay out.....if not you might get a suprise the next time.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

dukslayr said:


> Why do some outfitter have tags on their blinds...property of .....Outfitters.
> 
> Why can guides have blinds that nobody else can hunt, but I cant?


They can't, they just put them up to keep people who don't know any better out of there blinds. A lot of guides along the middle coast could care less if you asked them to use their blinds. They will just say sure you can hunt them if you will come and help me take care of them brush them etc. The thing is no blinds in texas bays are private but i still think it isn't the cool thing to do to hunt another persons blind they built without permission but thats just my opinion.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

dedduk said:


> If the owner of the blind catches you in his/her blind, I'd hate to be in your shoes. That is tresspassing. In Texas, tresspassing w/a firearm is a felony. Id stay out of other folks blind if I were you as I expect people not to enter my blind or the area around it.


False

As for the second part. You want to have sole claim to an area then pay for a private lease. You don't own that property just because you put up a blind.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

dukslayr said:


> Just,
> 
> I understand where you are coming from. I honestly want input on this. But I have had guides say that it was their blind and I have had to get out before. Did I not have to?


If you're really not trolling then the answer is that if you erect a structure on public property your structure becomes public property and legally it's first come first serve. Now some will say it's not polite to hunt a structure, but then all the guides have to do is go build blinds every 200 yards for 5 miles and then they have a nice private 5 mile stretch of public property all to themselves. I don't hunt anyone's blinds because I don't need the headaches, but legally you cannot kick somebody out of your blind if they get there before you and if you do you could be charged with several crimes and fined depending on how it all goes down.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

justletmein said:


> If you're really not trolling then the answer is that if you erect a structure on public property your structure becomes public property and legally it's first come first serve. Now some will say it's not polite to hunt a structure, but then all the guides have to do is go build blinds every 200 yards for 5 miles and then they have a nice private 5 mile stretch of public property all to themselves. I don't hunt anyone's blinds because I don't need the headaches, but legally you cannot kick somebody out of your blind if they get there before you and if you do you could be charged with several crimes and fined depending on how it all goes down.


TPW legal staff will tell you that technically, at least, it is private property although some people do not want to believe that. No-one can point to a statute that converts the ownership from public to private. HOWEVER, it's strictly an intellectual exercize. There is no licensing, it is not generally in your possession, etc. ASIDE FROM some of the outfitters who erect expensive concrete blinds in some of the bays down south (I imagine they take great pains to let local LE know when they are doing construction in order to have a claim), there is almost no way to prove ownership, therefore, even though you own it, you might as well NOT.

I do not hunt other peoples blinds, but I will hunt right beside them. You cannot CLAIM public water by erecting a blind on it, that much is for sure, although a lot of people try it.

Troll.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

ok if you can own a blind on public why can't I build a house on public state property??? I don't care either way since I never hunt out of a permenant blind so you guys have fun and keep on scouting for other people.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Concrete blinds is another story entirely, when they stop the maintenance and the topping falls off who's responsible for the damages/injuries when a boat hits it? Quite honestly I don't think anyone should be allowed to construct any sort of permanent or even semi-permanent structure on public property. Not only can it become dangerous but it causes bickering over who owns what.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

bayourat said:


> ok if you can own a blind on public why can't I build a house on public state property???


You can and people do.

You can't do it on ALL state property, but the spoil bank cabins in Bastrop Bay are not built ON private property, but they most assuredly ARE private property themselves. Just think of them as big duck blinds. Not real clear on it but I believe that there is a moratoriam now, on new ones, and the existing ones require a license or something from GLO or TPWD. However, that does not make them public property, or change their status from public to private, etc., merely puts them in compliance with the law.

The best blind is no blind but it is an interesting topic.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Concrete blinds is another story entirely, when they stop the maintenance and the topping falls off who's responsible for the damages/injuries when a boat hits it? Quite honestly I don't think anyone should be allowed to construct any sort of permanent or even semi-permanent structure on public property. Not only can it become dangerous but it causes bickering over who owns what.


I don't think they should be either, Just, but that doesn't change anything with regards to public vs private ownership. And concrete blinds are simply another form of construction. Wooden blinds rot and burn to the water line and are hazards as well.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> You can and people do.
> 
> You can't do it on ALL state property, but the spoil bank cabins in Bastrop Bay are not built ON private property, but they most assuredly ARE private property themselves. Just think of them as big duck blinds. Not real clear on it but I believe that there is a moratoriam now, on new ones, and the existing ones require a license or something from GLO or TPWD. However, that does not make them public property, or change their status from public to private, etc., merely puts them in compliance with the law.
> 
> The best blind is no blind but it is an interesting topic.


you CAN'T build anymore bay houses and they are PERMITTED...... like you said. Blinds are not permitted therefore you can't "own" them


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

bayourat said:


> Blinds are not permitted therefore you can't "own" them


Apples and oranges. You're arguing that 2+2 = 5. Ownership is a legal status that is NOT determined by licensing requirements, the ability to do it anymore, etc. Your decoys are not licensed. They are still your decoys whether they are on your lease or on public waters. If you leave your decoys unattended on public waters, even if that is against some rules (which it is NOT in the bays), they do NOT become public property. They do not become "abandoned property" or "trash". THAT one HAS been determined in court. Some old boys in E Texas learned that one the hard way. 
Same with a duck blind.

I'm done (is there an echo in here? haha). I know you so I know you understand my point. If you disagree, that's fine. Like I said, I don't know of it ever having been tested in court, and is unlikely to. So it really doesn't matter.

But I'm going to put purple paint in my foot holes. hahaha


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Apples and oranges. You're arguing that 2+2 = 5. Ownership is a legal status that is NOT determined by licensing requirements, the ability to do it anymore, etc. Your decoys are not licensed. They are still your decoys whether they are on your lease or on public waters. If you leave your decoys unattended on public waters, even if that is against some rules (which it is NOT in the bays), they do NOT become public property. Same with a duck blind.


Let me guess you leave your decoys out to mark your spot..... Where do you hunt again?

I could use a few more dozen.:rotfl:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I finally see where you're coming from Levelwind, and it makes sense. I think it's a little different when it's attached to the public property (ie permanent structure) as opposed to just being out there. Kinda like when they repossess a vehicle, if a tool box or something is attached it stays with the vehicle and gets repossessed right along with it, but anything loose you keep.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

justletmein said:


> I think it's a little different when it's attached to the public property (ie permanent structure) as opposed to just being out there.


huh? how do you plan on anchoring it?:headknock


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

bayourat said:


> huh? how do you plan on anchoring it?:headknock


In the blind vs. decoy analogy LW proposed, I see the decoys being a different thing because they're not attached to the public property where as a blind would have poles inserted into the ground I would assume. Permanent or semi-permanent structure as opposed something that's just left behind. Maybe I'm stretching here. LOL


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

My Lawd...Here we go with a Pee'n contest..Again..hwell: 
This is the reason I was kicked off the Fuge,,Too many retards talkin smak on the I net..
Get a grip....... Or just go have @ it at Academy..either way none wins

Oxx..


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

I have tickets on sale for the Academy meeting. I make you good deal mister. Any takers?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

I leave work and stop posting, and the thread dies... come one people argue some more....:hairout:


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

I built a couple of blinds in the bay 5 years ago. Everytime I went out to hunt them, some one was already there. ( even 2 hours before daylight). Got sick of the hassels. Burned them down. Now I use natural cover. ( mangroves, shoreline grass, etc.)


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

bayourat said:


> I leave work and stop posting, and the thread dies... come one people argue some more....:hairout:


No kidding right? What's wrong with people, bunch of lazy internet surfers. :headknock


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey man I tried to keep it going and no one bit on it. What's up with all these FNG's? They don't know how to keep a pot stirring?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I Think whats been cookin is Burned & sour..Give it a rest guys..In 36 days we'll all be blasting rice rockets & then you can talk about your Teal & Bacon wrapped Jalipino's burnin your @rse..

Oxx..


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Oxx isn't it past ur bedtime or something?


----------



## swing (Sep 19, 2006)

GDO said:


> Hey man I tried to keep it going and no one bit on it. What's up with all these FNG's? They don't know how to keep a pot stirring?


good point...i thought there were enough V's on here already...guess everyone is not on the same "cycle".


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

Nobody has really helped me out yet...HOW DO I KEEP PEOPLE OUT!!!!

Levelwind...post up that article. I will print that out and bring it with me to the blind for anyone that wants to try to trespass in my blind.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Or just go have @ it at Academy..
> Oxx..


Dang old man ,, Jr done made you grouchy! Deep breath there Oxxy!


----------



## dedduk (Jun 18, 2007)

take some old barb wire and put a few strands in front of your door in the water. that will teach them. at least give them a cold morning.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

dukslayr said:


> Nobody has really helped me out yet...HOW DO I KEEP PEOPLE OUT!!!!
> 
> Levelwind...post up that article. I will print that out and bring it with me to the blind for anyone that wants to try to trespass in my blind.


What blind? I saw a fire out that way last night.:rotfl:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Well I waited at Academy last night, but nobody showed up. Thanks a lot Ox.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Well I waited at Academy last night, but nobody showed up. Thanks a lot Ox.


LOL,, I'm on the phone with him and he's grownded.. Doc put him in the corner and told him to behave! I waited for him at the academy by my house too, he owes me gas money! All talk no do guy Ox!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Can some one explain something to me ...

Why the purple paint? Why not some other color?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

ZenDaddy said:


> Can some one explain something to me ...
> 
> Why the purple paint? Why not some other color?


Isn't purple the official color of the queer nation or something? Not that I would know, just figured some of yall would. I've seen all the crocks and pedicure threads around here. :rotfl:


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

dedduk said:


> If the owner of the blind catches you in his/her blind, I'd hate to be in your shoes. That is tresspassing. In Texas, tresspassing w/a firearm is a felony. Id stay out of other folks blind if I were you as I expect people not to enter my blind or the area around it.


Get bent Lee.:tongue:


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

dukslayr said:


> Nobody has really helped me out yet...HOW DO I KEEP PEOPLE OUT!!!!
> 
> Levelwind...post up that article. I will print that out and bring it with me to the blind for anyone that wants to try to trespass in my blind.


Inside your blind if you attach a clipboard to one of the posts and clip your teal tags there, people will know that it is your blind and won't mess with it. I would get a big zip-lock bag so your teal tags don't get wet if it rains.

It might be too late to get teal tags for this season so you might want to build your blind next season. On the other hand, you might find someone to sell you a few teal tags.


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

ZenDaddy said:


> Can some one explain something to me ...
> 
> Why the purple paint? Why not some other color?


It is prettiest...duh.

I dont use teal tags...I'm just an outlaw like that.


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

BTW what are teal tags ???


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

You Lyin ,limpin 3 legged Dawg...You never left your couch..:tongue:

I aint grounded...But Doc does have my leash a lil bit short..
Oxx..


waterspout said:


> LOL,, I'm on the phone with him and he's grownded.. Doc put him in the corner and told him to behave! I waited for him at the academy by my house too, he owes me gas money! All talk no do guy Ox!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I did to leave the couch! I got my stitches out finally and I can limp just fine with broke toes. Almost run, if I stumble! LOL 

Heck by next weekend I'll be ready to head out to the Bug Lake with ya! So don't tear anything up or get it stolen till after I get my trip out of you. hahahaha


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Pack a lunch..Im ready when you are...

Oxx..


----------



## Whiskey & Me (Oct 23, 2006)

From being from North Texas...when ever we take trips to the coast we just drive the boat out to what ever blind we find with decoys out and hunt it...

We always thought that the guides down there just put the out for season and hunt them every now and then...

Really!

J.J.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

I had a guy put decoys out the friday before opening day. I should up with enough time to set up and get comfortable only to find a spread set up. And no one around. So I took all there decoys and piled them up on the bank. Set mine up and waited. About 5 minutes before shooting time a boat pulls up and they find us set up. They were upset, but knew there was nothing they could do about it. Moral of this story is this... decoys WILL NOT reserve a spot!!! Get up early like everyone else and do work son!!


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

Someone did that to my decoys once!!!!


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

dukslayr said:


> BTW what are teal tags ???


Those are the tags that allow you to harvest teal in the early teal season. With teal tags, you can harvest as many as you have tags for and you can shoot drakes or hens with no consiquence. Teal tags enable you to keep hunting after the early teal only season ends and allows you usually six weeks of teal hunting after the regular season ends.

Teal tags are usually available at Academy but they sell out pretty fast or you might try to get them form TDPW....There is no limit to the number of tags you can get but if you get 100 tags this year and only fill out 50, you cannot get more until you fill out the 50 remainding tags the next year. This is why some tags are available from individuals (they never expire). One of the great things about the Teal Tags is that you can shoot all drakes, even all Cinnimon Teal if you want. Around Rockport Teal Tags are important because after you have killed your two red heads and one pintale, you can shoot all of the teal that fly by. When you build a blind on public water and leave a clipboard with teal tags attached, people will recognize you as a serious waterfowler and not mess with your blind.

Check with the guys here to see if they have any extra teal tags. I only have 40 to last through the early and regular season or I would send you some.

Good luck with your blind.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

ZenDaddy said:


> Can some one explain something to me ...
> 
> Why the purple paint? Why not some other color?


§ 30.05. CRIMINAL TRESPASS. (a) A person commits an offense if he enters or remains on or in property, including an 
aircraft or other vehicle, of another without effective consent yadda yadda yadda...

"Notice" means: (there's the usual "No Trespassing signs" and then this)

(D) the placement of identifying purple paint 
marks on trees or posts on the property, provided that the marks 
are:
(i) vertical lines of not less than eight 
inches in length and not less than one inch in width;
(ii) placed so that the bottom of the mark 
is not less than three feet from the ground or more than five feet 
from the ground; and
(iii) placed at locations that are readily 
visible to any person approaching the property and no more than:
(a) 100 feet apart on forest land; or 
(b) 1,000 feet apart on land other 
than forest land; or


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

aquafowlr said:


> I had a guy put decoys out the friday before opening day. I should up with enough time to set up and get comfortable only to find a spread set up. And no one around. So I took all there decoys and piled them up on the bank. Set mine up and waited. About 5 minutes before shooting time a boat pulls up and they find us set up. They were upset, but knew there was nothing they could do about it. Moral of this story is this... decoys WILL NOT reserve a spot!!! Get up early like everyone else and do work son!!


 This is the same bologna I ran into a year ago.... I went out and scouted a place Friday evening before dark the day before opening.This place was public hunt lake. When back in. Got up early,went out to the spot which ain't an easy haul.
I get out there and on the pothole are about 2 dozen dekes and no one around.
We called out for anyone around AND NO RESPONSE AND NO LIGHT SHINE. Picked up these dekes while killing the hour and twenty minutes till shoot time.
No one showed up until 5 minutes before shoot time. Said that he put these out last night to save this spot. I informed that his dekes were all packed up orderly in his bag sitting right there on the bank. Well some feelings got hurt and some bad things were said. I made him an offer as to not be chicken----, that if he'd loose the attitude, I could see us sitting there quite possibly shooting a limit.That apparently couldn't happen so he packed off ticked off
and I could care less........This kind of ---- ticks me off, and the people that do it I have lost tolerence and respect for. I'll keep a cool head as long as its possible, but I 'm not getting walked on for doing it the legal way.
Oh, and buy the way _I don't want to get started on the guy's that built the permanent blind in the middle of the lake pocket. Which is public and illegal to assemble._


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

Former, I dont think the question was what was the law..... I think it was....... you know, never mind...............


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

ok, i'm about to stir the pot... 

Everyone that has said that it is illegal to build a blind of public waters is right and wrong, it all depends on what body of water you are hunting. I have hunted in POC and seen perm. blinds in the middle of some of these bays. I was hunting with a guide at the time and they told me they are allowed to do that in those bay waters. This still doesn't mean the blind is private property....see below. I'm from setx and most of the public places i hunt say illegal for perm. blinds. 

Everyone that says that they built that blind on public water and it is their's and no one elses is wrong, but could be possibly right. Same reasoning applies, it depends on what body of water your hunting. I know of lakes in Texas, example, lake limestone, which the state allows you to buy a permit for a private blind anywhere on the lake as long as its not within so many yards of houses and other blinds. No one else is allowed to hunt the blind except for the people with the permit. If someone is in your blind when you show up you can call the game warden and they will come and escort the people out of the blind. 

For the most part it all depends on where you hunt and how ethical you are as a hunter. If your building a blind on public water much like the mid coast, and you know that it is not private, your running the risk of someone hunting your hard earned time and money or possibly destroying it. The game wardens are not going to help you reclaim a piece of public property. And where i hunt, i've seen some public blinds burned to the ground. Now if the cause was spontaneous combustion or not, no one is hunting out of that thing anymore.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Well done Fatrat! Greenie for you!


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

and holy ****....i've never run across anyone leaving their decoys out on public land the night before to claim a spot. Thats chicken **** if IMO. i don't care how much work they did to put out decoys, but they better stay out there all night if they don't want some of their decoys sounding like baby rattles.That is a load of ****!!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I've never understood why someone would do something like burn another person's blind.










I mean, those suckers don't burn as easy as you'd think. There are more creative, and much easier, ways to seek revenge.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

capn said:


> I've never understood why someone would do something like burn another person's blind.
> 
> I mean, those suckers don't burn as easy as you'd think. There are more creative, and much easier, ways to seek revenge.


A chainsaw, some heavy rope, and a boat with a little power work well...So I have heard.


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

not to hijake this post but this is a true story...

In this PUBLIC AREA, permenate blinds are illegal and if you are caught hunting in one you will be fined. That said, i have a friend who just started hunting. Went and found this permenant blind on public property. Decided he was going to hunt it the next weekend. He arrived early enough to put out decoys, hide the boat, and saddle up in the blind. About 20 mins before shooting time this older man drove up and started cussing at my friend saying it was his blind and he is going to press charges because it was his private property, not the land, but the blind. My friend was actually scared enough, that he didn't move and just sat there while this guy drove over his decoys and around the blind hollaring at him. The old man finally went and set up in the pond right next to his blind. no more than a 120 yards away. Anytime ducks came into my buddy's, now decapitated decoys, he would stand up and start shooting in the air just to scare the ducks away. After a while of this going on my buddy finally picked up decoys, while the guy is still yelling at him and talking ****. That night my buddy went out to the blind and put a black rubber snake and curled it up on the floor with a little bit of brush around it to make it look as real as possible. LOL, his intentions were not to kill the old man but to make sure he got a good scare. He must have got a good scare because a few days later my buddy went out to the blind to see if the rubber snake was still there, but a nice shotgun blast had blown the floor out where it was laying. LMAO. I guess that guy got what he deserved. By the way, the blind was eventually burned down by the next season. I think someone else must have got the same reaction from the old man as my friend did.


----------

